# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  كلكم موجودين وجلسة منبر اولاين فاضيه ليه

## احمر مكة

*كتب  الاخ ارخبيل موضوع هام لما لم يتناوله الاخوه 
الخمسه المراقبين 
رياض عباس بخيت, إدارة منبر مريخاب أون لاين, الجيلي شاور محمد, yassirali66, سارق الفرح 

ولا جميع الاعضاء المشاركين
‏احمر مكة, ‏abdoosh, ‏مامون, ‏مبارك علي حسين, ‏أحمد محمد الحاج, ‏محمدين, ‏مجدالدين شريف, ‏ajaj76, ‏مريخاب احبكم, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏az3d, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏البرنسيسه, ‏الحوشابي, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏ابو شهد, ‏ابولين, ‏ابوبكر ود المحجوب, ‏ابونضال, ‏احمد جبريل, ‏انا سوداني انا, ‏اواب محمد, ‏hamdi73, ‏حافظ النور, ‏jamal85, ‏RED PLANET, ‏فى السلك, ‏وليد رابح, ‏ود من الله
*

----------


## yassirali66

*قمت بالمشاركه..
غير النظارات ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

كتب الاخ ارخبيل موضوع هام لما لم يتناوله الاخوه 
الخمسه المراقبين 
رياض عباس بخيت, إدارة منبر مريخاب أون لاين, الجيلي شاور محمد, yassirali66, سارق الفرح 

ولا جميع الاعضاء المشاركين
‏احمر مكة, ‏abdoosh, ‏مامون, ‏مبارك علي حسين, ‏أحمد محمد الحاج, ‏محمدين, ‏مجدالدين شريف, ‏ajaj76, ‏مريخاب احبكم, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏az3d, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏البرنسيسه, ‏الحوشابي, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏ابو شهد, ‏ابولين, ‏ابوبكر ود المحجوب, ‏ابونضال, ‏احمد جبريل, ‏انا سوداني انا, ‏اواب محمد, ‏hamdi73, ‏حافظ النور, ‏jamal85, ‏red planet, ‏فى السلك, ‏وليد رابح, ‏ود من الله



لك الشكر ياأحمر مكة كدي اديها لفة كده حول الحرم ودعاء خاص للزعيم لينال التوفيق في هذا الموسم حقيقة دعوة الاخ ارخبيل هي في المقام الاول للصفوة في الداخل أما نحن من هنا من عروس البحر الاحمر مدعوا لهم صادقين بالتوفيق ونشد من أزرهم عبر الاثير
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




			
				لك الشكر ياأحمر مكة كدي اديها لفة كده حول الحرم ودعاء خاص للزعيم لينال التوفيق في هذا الموسم حقيقة دعوة الاخ ارخبيل هي في المقام الاول للصفوة في الداخل أما نحن من هنا من عروس البحر الاحمر مدعوا لهم صادقين بالتوفيق ونشد من أزرهم عبر الاثير
			
		



يا ابو شهد لست معفي من الامر وانما حتي بادلاء الراي والنصح والمشوره فهذا اضعف الايمان او عندما تعمل نفره ساهم فيها ولك الشكر علي حرصك 
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة  

يا ابو شهد لست معفي من الامر وانما حتي بادلاء الراي والنصح والمشوره فهذا اضعف الايمان او عندما تعمل نفره ساهم فيها ولك الشكر علي حرصك 



[COLOR=cyan]أشكرك أخي علي اهتمامك في السابق تحدثنا كثيراً عن التشجيع المثالي والمتواصل وابدينا ملاحظات علي ضرورة توزيع شباب الالتراس وروابط المشجعين في جميع أركان الملعب وليس طابق شاخور فقط وطلبنا من الجمهور ان يكون زي مشجعين اتحاد جده تشجيع داوي من بداية المباراة وحتي نهايتها دون توقف ونحن مستعدين دوماً لخدمة الزعيم في أي وقت وأذا كان هناك أي مقترح نقوم به من هنا قدمه لنا وسوف نتولاه وندعمه حتي يري النور
لك مودتي واحترامي[/COLOR]
                        	*

----------

